# Holiday puppies and that buyer's remorse



## jazonma (Dec 1, 2010)

Happy New Year all!!

Hope everyone had a great holiday and ready to bring in a successful 2011. Now that the holidays are behind us, we are searching for the holiday maltese that shouldn't have been placed under the Christmas tree.

Every year people rush to get a puppy or dog for the holidays. Only to find out they are not ready for an addition to the family.

It's usually not until Feb/March the pups hit the rescues and returns to the breeders. So I am putting it out there we are still looking for a local maltese.

Many thanks...Jason


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you contacted any rescues, Jason? It's best to get pre-approved so when that perfect Maltese for your family comes into rescue you will be at the top of the list. Young, healthy dogs usually go quickly as most rescues have a waiting list.

I don't know how many Christmas puppies you will see in rescue just a few months later, though. Reputable breeders stipulate in their contract that a puppy must be returned if it doesn't work out. People who got a Christmas puppy from a backyard breeder or pet store usually try to sell the puppy for close to what they paid for it rather than just turning it in to a rescue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

From putting info into Petfinder I see a lot of terrific dogs and pups already in rescue that need new homes. As Marj says, you have to be pre-approved - fill out a lengthy questionnaire and have a home visit, etc. So you can start working on that right away.:chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Good luck with your search!


----------

